# Looking for a male Blue Throat Triggerfish



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can obtain a male Blue Throat Triggerfish? Unfortunately I was only able to get a female out of the pair as the male was already sold.  I'm not in a rush as the female is still acclimating to my tank and I've been experimenting on feeding her different foods atm. 

So do you guys know any stores which frequently import the male Blue Throats?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw some at Dragon Aquarium 2 weeks ago. Might be gone by now, but give them a shout to check.

Good luck they are cool fish,
-Joel


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

give colin a ring at Reef boutique. he has his custom fish orders...


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Never been to Reef Boutique. Guess I'll ask him. I always wanted to custom order fish. 

Is this a good store? Do they have quarantine procedures for newly ordered fish such as getting them to eat?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

give him a ring. his livestock is among the healthiest. fat as hell, never had an issue. he tries to do the right thing and bring in fish from breeders in the states. really cool to see someone operating a business like this, despite it being better for business to import from vietnam, etc.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

y4zhuang said:


> give him a ring. his livestock is among the healthiest. fat as hell, never had an issue. he tries to do the right thing and bring in fish from breeders in the states. really cool to see someone operating a business like this, despite it being better for business to import from vietnam, etc.


Agreed. It is a great store and I have bought a few fish and equipment there. Colin is extremely helpful and I can't wait for his next custom order.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Dragon Aq, Mississauga, Andrew says he might get one on Friday, best to call and talk to him.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Things seen at R2O......*

Approx. 4" Male Blue Throat. It's been in the store for at least 2 weeks. Healthy and eating anything.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Approx. 4" Male Blue Throat. It's been in the store for at least 2 weeks. Healthy and eating anything.


Sweet. He's the same size as my female too! And if he's been eating that's a plus for me. Gonna check it out today!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Red to the rescue ! Again !


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Taipan. I was able to snag the male Blue Throat Trigger from R2O. The Trigger is pretty impressive.


----------

